# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة :   كلنا نهنئ للأخوة المسيحيين بعيد الميلاد

## king of royal

_  _ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_ 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  
بأسمي وبأسم الطاقم الاداري والاشرافي نهنئ الاخوة المسيحيين 
بعيد ميلاد سيدنا المسيح (( عيسى عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام )) 
وبأعيادهم المجيدة 
أعاده الله عليكم وعلينا بلبركة والفرح والسرور ودوام المحبة والاخوة بيننا_

----------


## mohamed73

_  كل عام و الأمة العربية
        كلها بخير
مسلمين و مسيحيين _

----------

